
Rep. Alan Grayson: Verizon-Google: There's a Hard Rain Coming - da5e
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/rep-alan-grayson/verizon-google-theres-a-h_b_688195.html
======
quanticle
I wish I lived in Florida specifically so I could vote for this man. That has
to be the most forceful, cogent response to the Google-Verizon proposal I've
read so far. Better yet, it makes its points without resorting to stilted
analogies or oversimplification.

Its people like Grayson and Al Franken that give me hope for the future of
information technology regulation.

